# Port-a-cath dx



## Jarts (Feb 9, 2009)

I am uncertain how to bill out the diagnosis for Port-a-Cath insertion and removal. Our physicians usually state dx as "need for IV access".


----------



## magnolia1 (Feb 9, 2009)

At the time of insertion, I use the condition (diagnosis) indicated as the need for venous access as my prin. dx code (as you state above).

At time of removal, I use V58.81 (with "history of" the treated condition), if available.


----------



## Jarts (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you very much.
When this is performed within the global period of the major surgery, do you use mod 78 or 79 or 58? My doctor always wants to use mod 58 as he considers it a staged procedure.


----------



## magnolia1 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't agree with "58".

I code Amb. Surg. claims in a hospital setting, and have never added a modifier to the Port-A-Cath procedure. If I were to do so, it might be "79".


----------



## Jarts (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for your responses, Karen.
I will go with mod 79 from now on.


----------

